# Conformation Poster



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I saw this on facebook on a horse group about classical dressage, and I found it really cool. I don't know much about confirmation, or even what to look for, so for those learning this would be a good tool to use. 

: )


----------



## Amys First (May 22, 2014)

That's pretty cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought so too!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Was there a link to purchase one? That would make a great gift.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I wants one, Precious!!
My Birthday is in December...if you're looking for a present for me. =b


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I was thinking of giving one to my child's instructor but if they give a multi purchase discount I'll keep you in mind


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Qtrbel, I didn't know that you cared!!! **hugs**
Seriously, I was joking, BUT, if you can get a discount, let me know and I'll reimburse you the cost + S&H.
Thanks!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is in poster form, but I will look online and see if I can find something similar. 

I really like that one I posted though, as I never understood what was considered what, and more importantly, what to look for.


----------



## BlueSkyBee (May 24, 2014)

Very interesting. I have no clue at all about this stuff.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Here you go!
Chart - Conformation - Shop Pony Club

They have all kinds of neat charts


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey thanks! I wish there was an option to tag people, so I can poke Corporal and Qrtrbell about the find.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

You're welcome! I was never even in Pony Club, but I love shopping through their site. Good stuff in there. A tag function would be nice!


----------

